# Any Reports from Pensacola, Navarre, okaloosa island, or Panama City Piers?



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

^^Any Reports from Pensacola, Navarre, okaloosa island, or Panama City Piers?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

A few kings hit the deck on OIP yesterday... still no confirmed cobia


----------



## joe_in_fl (Mar 18, 2019)

heard there was a cobia on deck at the Pensacola pier over the weekend!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

AdrenB said:


> A few kings hit the deck on OIP yesterday... still no confirmed cobia


You sure it was kings? Chokealoosa on Facebook said Spanish.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

DEFINATE Spanish...No Kings yet at OIP...


----------



## FshrmnMtthw (Jan 7, 2019)

*Cobia today*

Two cobia were landed on the PB pier today around 2pm. They were swimming east to west.


----------

